

Show HN: TreeRoute – fastest PHP routing library - baryshev
https://github.com/baryshev/TreeRoute

======
baryshev
Hello, HN. I just released my PHP routing library TreeRoute. It's much faster
than another pupular libraries because it use a tree datastructure for storing
routes. Of course it's supported regular expressions.

Here is a benchmark suite: [https://github.com/baryshev/php-router-
benchmark](https://github.com/baryshev/php-router-benchmark)

------
baryshev
Another benchmark (more "real-word") [https://github.com/baryshev/FastRoute-
vs-TreeRoute](https://github.com/baryshev/FastRoute-vs-TreeRoute)

------
amatera
Looks not bad. Iam planing a little microframework for personal use. Maybe i
will use it for that.

